

We tried to solve the open-source revenue equation. We failed - negrit
http://www.locomotivecms.com/articles/we-tried-to-solve-the-open-source-revenue-equation#.VD2Y82d_uHc

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8451174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8451174)

